# Mp3 a la Radio



## rodri_mza (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, estuve viendo y vienen unos casettes que tienen un cable para enchufar el mp3 y se meten al stereo del auto. Alguien los ha visto? se pueden armar esos cassettes? si alguien me pasa el circuito o lo que sea se lo agradezco. Muchas gracias-_-

Pd: no sabia si postear aca, pero me parecio el lugar mas adecuado


----------



## Gonadia (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola buenas.

Yo tenia un cassete de esos, lo unico malo que al girar una de las dos ruletas a lo loco pues hace ruido...

Yo al final cambie la radio del coche, la verda que no e mirado de desmontarla pero vamos lleva el cabezal que es lo unico importante luego lo demas un trozo de plastico.

Un saludo y siento no aber podido servirte de mas ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 24, 2008)

Existen varias discusiones de este tema en el foro, solo hay que usar el buscador.

Saludos.


----------

